# 300 blackout upper build



## Vance1012 (Oct 25, 2014)

Recently built this upper in 300 blackout to use for hog/deer hunting. What do yal think?


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Oct 28, 2014)

yup. Its a 300 BLK. You must be a big guy to have that much slack in a single point sling.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 28, 2014)

Details, my man, give us some details.

What parts did you use?  Where'd ya get 'em?  What brand is the lower?  What scope/mount/rings?  Where'd ya get the barrel?  Length?  Twist?  Any other upgraded parts on it?

How does it shoot?  What ammo/powder/bullets does it like? Let's see some target pics.

Looks like it will make a mean hog slayer.


----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have yet to take it out to a range but the upper parts include the following all from midway. Geissle 13" mk2 rail, bushnell ar optic 1-4 power with bdc reticle. Aero precision ultra light scope mount. The upper its self is a AO upper nothing fancy there, the barrel is a 1:7 twist cmmg barrel. The muzzle break actually is the only thing not from midway it's a the damage industries one.

I used the lower from my 5.56 which is a rock river lower. I switched the buffer tube from a commercial to a mil spec. The stock is a mission first tactical stock. Other small upgrades to the lower are a BAD lever, extended mag release and take down pins. Still need to upgrade the trigger.

I will be going to range today but will only be able to shoot at 25 yards. Don't have access right now to anything farther but once deer season is over I can spend a day shooting at the hunting property and really test her out.


----------



## Vance1012 (Oct 28, 2014)

After shooting it today all I have to say is wow. Granted it was only 25 yards but the barnes bullets made a group smaller than a dime. She functioned flawlessly and I'm loving it.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 6, 2015)

Vance1012 said:


> After shooting it today all I have to say is wow. Granted it was only 25 yards but the barnes bullets made a group smaller than a dime. She functioned flawlessly and I'm loving it.



Thats Awesome Vance! I am about to get started on my first AR and am researching like crazy. 
Question, the 300 BO Upper would be an entire upper that snaps down on the RRA 5.56/.223Lower, right? Not sure if I will build one or just buy one..........


----------



## johf sprague (Jan 9, 2015)

i have a s&w 300 wisper what barnes ammo were you using


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Feb 1, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> Thats Awesome Vance! I am about to get started on my first AR and am researching like crazy.
> Question, the 300 BO Upper would be an entire upper that snaps down on the RRA 5.56/.223Lower, right? Not sure if I will build one or just buy one..........



Yes that is correct about the upper.


----------

